# H: Guard W: $$$ or trade



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Alright, so I'm selling my Guard army(no pics up yet, but will put them up sooner or later, requesting will bring them up faster)

but I have:


1 Baneblade
1 Chimera
1 Leman Russ
1 Scout Sentinel
1 Armoured Sentinel
1 Valkyrie
10 Stormtrooper's
1 Troops choice worth of Guardsmen(just Guardsmen with a Heavy Stubber team)
1 Command Squad
1 Platoon Command squad
2 Ogryn's
6 or so Ratlings
1 B-25 Mitchell(works as Thunderbolt)
1 B-17 Flying Fortress(works as Marauder bomber)
4-5 Psyker's
2 Commissars
1 Tech Priest with 2 Combat Servitors


for selling: paypal or meeting

for trading: we'll discuss that.

Asking price: $310(free shipping to Europe/anywhere in North America with that price)
OR
Asking trade: Bauhaus Troopers(from Warzone), WWII German/Russian/British/American vehicles in 1/35 scale, Imperial troopers(from Warzone), WWII 28mm Russians.

Remember: I do live in USA, Florida, trading I'd prefer to be convenient for both of us.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Interested at the moment, I take it all of it is assembled? Pics?


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

gally912 said:


> Interested at the moment, I take it all of it is assembled? Pics?



it is all assembled, I'll bring some pics up here in abit.

I will say, the Chimera had a bit of rough travel through the Warp(broke the treads off when I was taking if from my table back to my room from the last battle) the Techpriest is still trying to fix it(being lazy here) lol.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

http://photobucket.com/Guard4sale


my Guard have pics up now.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

would you consider selling some of them separatly?


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> would you consider selling some of them separatly?



If I did that, you'd be paying shipping, and them I am trading some this Saturday at my local club, so, what did you want? and what were you willing to buy for?


so, as long as you were fine with paying shipping, yeah, sure.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

im fine with shipping, i would like to know the prices of the leman russ, PCC and chimera


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> im fine with shipping, i would like to know the prices of the leman russ, PCC and chimera



Can't let PCC go without Guardsmen(or makes Guardsmen worthless)

for Russ and Chimera eh, their both properly put together, except the Chimera, it broke during transit between regimental command(my house) and the battlefield(gaming club)

the Chimera can be easily fixed though

how does $65 sound?

I have all the bits for it(only lost one of it's side tread parts, and multy-laser, but their both still there with it)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

how much would you ask for jsut the chimera?


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> how much would you ask for jsut the chimera?


how does $25 sound?


----------

